# 20,000 Gallon Tank



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought those of you that suffer from "go big or go home" syndrome something to aspire to. Have a look at this guy's 20,000 gallon tank http://www.reeffrontiers.com/forums/f254/20-000-gallon-tank-construction-62008/


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, looks like he built the entire house to suit the tank, lol.

too bad there's no full tank shots...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, that's the biggest home REEF aquarium I've ever seen... Checkout "Arapaimag"s 52K and 15K gallo freshwater home aquariums, from right here in Southern Ontario. Can be found everywhere online, notably Youtube and MonsterFishKeepers.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the pics especially in post #107. not to mention poor guy spent so much money on his build that he has to do the engine overhaul on his Ferrari himself


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

That is really amazing i would not be able to sleep with that in my house WOW.

lol At this post "MY GOD MAN. I think you need a biger cleaning pad LOL"


----------



## gtprince (Sep 19, 2011)

wow. Imagine waking up on saturday morning, i'm gonna scuba dive to clean my tank. what an errand that would be


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

gtprince said:


> wow. Imagine waking up on saturday morning, i'm gonna scuba dive to clean my tank. what an errand that would be


LOL. I wonder if you need to be a certified diver in order to clean your tank?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

that is the first thing I am doing when I win the lottery.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Amazing. The control system blows me away. Now if only the inside looked as impressive as the outside!


----------

